# Anthro/Furry game genres you wish should come out?



## Spitzen (Mar 13, 2008)

The development of game titles featuring anthro characters have sure come a long way. From _Sonic the Hedgehog _and _Star Fox _to _Ratchet & Clank _(Ratchet being arguably anthro) and _Sly Cooper _, and many more in between that I can't remember right now.  

But still, anthro games are rather limited in scope as in terms of gameplay genres. So, anthro/furry-fans, what news games would you like to see in the near future that involves anthros? (For example: _GTA-style free-roam, multi-action environments_; _Rainbow Six-esque special ops team tactics_; _Half-Life/Doom-style shoot-ups with monsters_; _Resident Evil/Silent Hill-ish survival from the undead_; or maybe _CallOfDuty-like historic war games_?) 

I'd really love to hear your thoughts! :wink:


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 13, 2008)

Why not a good old-fashioned fighting game?


----------



## Spitzen (Mar 13, 2008)

Like the old-school _Street Fighter/Mortal Combat_, but with anthro fighters?


----------



## ShagsterP (Mar 13, 2008)

Never heard of Brutal: Paws of Fury?  Not that it was any good.


----------



## Spitzen (Mar 13, 2008)

ShagsterP said:
			
		

> Never heard of Brutal: Paws of Fury?  Not that it was any good.



Yes I've heard!  But never played... :roll:

And I do know it came out in 1994. If this sequel came out around now with updated graphics and more flexible gameplay (and 360' camera views), I'd definitely buy it, hoping it's on PS-2 or -3!


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Mar 13, 2008)

3 words... First... Person... Shooter.

I'd like to see a really good Anthro FPS that has a good story like Devastation, Or a 3rd person shooter. But something that has genuine Furries and a decent plot...Not a shoot and kill everything that moves kinda game.

And i'd KILL for a RE, Alone in the Dark, Silent Hill Furry game. O-O


----------



## Spitzen (Mar 13, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:
			
		

> 3 words... First... Person... Shooter.
> 
> I'd like to see a really good Anthro FPS that has a good story like Devastation, Or a 3rd person shooter. But something that has genuine Furries and a decent plot...Not a shoot and kill everything that moves kinda game.
> 
> And i'd KILL for a RE, Alone in the Dark, Silent Hill Furry game. O-O



Yes! I was thinking that a first person shooter would do great with an anthro cast! 8) And if the gameplay itself is first-person, the character you are playing would always be shown in cinematic in-game and briefng sequences, as well as a short replay of him/her getting killed or failing the mission! ^_^ 

Thanks for the input! :wink:


----------



## Dusty (Mar 13, 2008)

Tactical multiplayer FPS like CoD4


----------



## Aldog076 (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, i was day dreaming on this the other day, anthros vs humans making it like gears of war, 3ed person, im writing a story on this right now if any of u that are interested..almost done with it


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 13, 2008)

An expansive mecha TPS done right. It'd be fun, I'm sure, especially when high-speed space/air combat's involved. But, y'know, come to think of it, I wouldn't give a shit whether it'd be furry-themed or not. If anthros were worked into the plot to make it more interesting, cool, but other than that, I don't particularly care.


----------



## Kajet (Mar 13, 2008)

Beat 'em ups, sure there was that one panther guy in golden axe 3 (but i think that was released in japan...) because I think the only game of that kind that's been released recently is god hand and that's after a long time of crappy games or nothing else...

I dunno what other kinds to say except "all of the above"... Just as long as they dont suck


----------



## Vonoluga (Mar 13, 2008)

If the day ever comes where the furry fandom and genetics transforming are big topics of discussion, I want there to be a game where science has advanced to the point where the average man can change his genetic makeup to that of whatever he pleases. The storyline is basically an epic controversy fest after a "right to genetic freedom" thing is passed and a few crazy incidents related to that occur. While transformation debates and restriction laws are going on, you, just your average cop, are transferred to an alternative police force specifically formed to take care of transformation-related crimes and obscenities. Gameplay consists of going on missions to stop people who alter their bodies to look like other real people (and then commit crimes as "them"), searching for gone-rogue scientists who willingly perform procedures that let these things happen, and even participating in the debates on live television! Throughout your crimestoppings and investigations, along with a bit of transforming _yourself_ to get into limited-access furry societies, you discover that there are anthro dragons creating a master plan to take over the world by terrorizing the cities with their fire and melting the ice in the north and south poles to create epic floods! In the climax of the game, the military attempts to shoot down the dragons but their scales protect them against all gunfire, so in a last desperate attempt to save the world, the government allows you to turn yourself into the most fantastic giant flying beast imaginable, equipped with thousands of human gene grenades to return the dragons to their original much less harmful forms. And then in the end all of the criminals are punished by being turned into anthro ants, trapped in a room with spiders.

Wait a second, that wasn't a genre. But by my detailed game summary you can tell I'd be interested in seeing something that isn't just pasting anthro onto human concepts but is actually a game that's kind of _about_ anthro concepts. But of course such a game wouldn't be funded or supported until said concepts make a meaningful impact on society.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 14, 2008)

A good ole RPG would be good for me.. but it had to be "Good" not some shitty clonish one..

-Onyx


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 14, 2008)

Dusty said:
			
		

> Tactical multiplayer FPS like CoD4



Tactical my arse.
If you want Tactical, go play the early Rainbow 6's, SWAT 3/4 and OpFlash/ArmA.


I don't really give a shit what species the characters are, I want a good game.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 14, 2008)

Fuck genres, I'd like something that's Conker's Bad Fur Day awesome. At least, it was pretty awesome 9 years ago.


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 14, 2008)

Some RPG is fine with some new player-interactive system like the one in LOD in PS1. Though, not mean to copy from it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 14, 2008)

Let me just remind you guys - in real life, humans are always seen as the good or misguided. Other races are always teh evilz lulz.

Anyway, a full anthro game? Adventure/RPG is nice. I've already plotted some nice RPGs.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

Top-down-perspective SSARPG with 200,000 combinations of object customization, at least 120 hours worth of gameplay, 30+ obtainable forms to change around with, full object interaction, and a New Game+ mode that lets you choose to either level up enemies based on the current player level or play normally with current stats.

Oh, and the gameplay needs to have no unforced delays at all (i.e. pressing the attack button or doing combo attacks have a 0.2 second delay instead of no delay whatsoever), diverse venues of combat, customizeable command inputs, and noob-friendly melee-to-ranged weapon quick-switching mechanism, or i will be pissed.


----------



## mareboy (Mar 14, 2008)

I like the idea of an FPS or really any genre.  As long as someone  like EA or Namco or any decent company makes it.  If the a company like 989 makes it you can kiss it goodbye quickly.

What about a furr/antnro one like Golden Eye or Time Spliters?  Surely you haven't forgotten those games.  I dont mean the story line would be good, but I mean in their day they were great FPS and the story lines had a nice feel to them.  Not to mention there were some enjoyable cut-scenes.

But like I said, for me its not so much the genre as it is the work they actually put into it.  I like alot of genre's but if they half ass the production of i ti won't play it long.


----------



## mareboy (Mar 14, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> Top-down-perspective SSARPG with 200,000 combinations of object customization, at least 120 hours worth of gameplay, 30+ obtainable forms to change around with, full object interaction, and a New Game+ mode that lets you choose to either level up enemies based on the current player level or play normally with current stats.
> 
> Oh, and the gameplay needs to have no unforced delays at all (i.e. pressing the attack button or doing combo attacks have a 0.2 second delay instead of no delay whatsoever), diverse venues of combat, customizeable command inputs, and noob-friendly melee-to-ranged weapon quick-switching mechanism, or i will be pissed.



So basically WoW right?


			
				kitetsu said:
			
		

> Top-down-perspective SSARPG with 200,000 combinations of object customization, at least 120 hours worth of gameplay, 30+ obtainable forms to change around with, full object interaction, and a New Game+ mode that lets you choose to either level up enemies based on the current player level or play normally with current stats.
> 
> Oh, and the gameplay needs to have no unforced delays at all (i.e. pressing the attack button or doing combo attacks have a 0.2 second delay instead of no delay whatsoever), diverse venues of combat, customizeable command inputs, and noob-friendly melee-to-ranged weapon quick-switching mechanism, or i will be pissed.



So basically WoW right?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 14, 2008)

Well... You could PROBABLY make your own anthro in Spore.

Either way, I would rather have a good game with humans than a shitty game with anthros.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 14, 2008)

mareboy said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Last time i saw WoW i've yet to see any PvP action with characters pulling off multiple shoryukens in mid-air or some other SF/Guilty Gear gig, ranged weapons that shoot multi-branching homing bullets, physics-defying jumps/acrobatics, campaigns where you have to take down a giant three-formed flying fortress powered by a massive heart, 3rd-person renditions of Cave-style bullet hell stages, Devil Trigger forms, gameplay mechanic where obstacles like walls can be utilized offensively after an opponent flies from a big hitter of a move...

Well, alright, i'm one fucking hungry gamer. I really prefer my dream meal be served in one big plate, as much of it as possible, not a 200-course meal.


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Mar 14, 2008)

First or even third person shooter


----------



## Chak (Mar 15, 2008)

Something like Assassins Creed or Shadow of the Colossus , but ONLINE! =D 
and with customizable characters and weapons. Total awesome sauce


----------



## michaelreay (Mar 18, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> Why not a good old-fashioned fighting game?



What about Bloody Roar? Thats a furry fighting game.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 18, 2008)

michaelreay said:
			
		

> Marl Duothimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, i was just about to mention Bloody Roar too, although i'm not sure if it counts. We do need more furry fighters though.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 19, 2008)

omg furi dating sim!!1


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 20, 2008)

Side-scrolling platformer.


----------



## psion (Mar 20, 2008)

Aldog076 said:
			
		

> lol, i was day dreaming on this the other day, anthros vs humans making it like gears of war, 3ed person, im writing a story on this right now if any of u that are interested..almost done with it



Sounds like it could be fun if done right (done right meaning using a story other then the trite "humans bad, furries good" theme.)

Myself, I'm working on a design document for a RTS game with humans vs. one army of furries vs. another army of furries.
I can't really go too deep into the plot since one, it's based on a sci-fi story I'm writing and two, I haven't finished said story yet.


----------



## SnowFox17 (Mar 23, 2008)

Spitzen said:
			
		

> ShagsterP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody Roar on GC was ok, although you did have to gain power to change into the anthro version of him/her self. Fighting mixed with Cats drop kicking Wolves is always a good watch.

As for the Furry vs Human game type, it woudnt be bad to play. Could have Furry+Furry sympathisers vs Furry haters.

Just dont let jack thompson get hold of it :lol:

EDIT: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL??


----------



## Rhainor (Mar 23, 2008)

SnowFox17 said:
			
		

> Just dont let RAGING DOUCHEBAG get hold of it :lol:
> 
> EDIT: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL??



Yeah, that's the *one* item in the forums' profanity filter.  I wholeheartedly support it being in the filter, too.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 23, 2008)

SnowFox17 said:
			
		

> As for the Furry vs Human game type, it woudnt be bad to play. Could have Furry+Furry sympathisers vs Furry haters.



If you said "human supremacists" instead, your suggestion wouldn't have sounded politically correct. :?


----------



## TehBrownPup (Mar 24, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> SnowFox17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leave forums alone, you politically correct bastards! *Goes all chris crocker*

Anyway, Twilight Princess was.. Slightly anthro, right?

------

A game I'd like to see, though, would probably have to be on the Wii, and using its motion sensing to perform actions and attacks (Punching motions, raising arms, etc). It would be quite neat to play, and feel like you are the anthro in particular.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 26, 2008)

Ecs Wolfie said:
			
		

> 3 words... First... Person... Shooter.
> 
> I'd like to see a really good Anthro FPS that has a good story like Devastation, Or a 3rd person shooter. But something that has genuine Furries and a decent plot...Not a shoot and kill everything that moves kinda game.
> 
> And i'd KILL for a RE, Alone in the Dark, Silent Hill Furry game. O-O



I support this all the way. *insert generic "lets be like halo/Half Life" rant here*

And I fully support the decent plot. May I also add a suggestion? Adding level exploration. Heck you know you can make it a story that's got heavy Racism and Discrimination issues such as how this Avians hate the Felines who ALSO hate the Canines but only team up with the Reptiles to destroy this thing. 

Or maybe a game where you're shooting up the Illuminati forces and being told from the perspective of one of the gifted people instead of an oppressed minority freedom fighter. Or maybe it's told from the point of view of a terrorist. Or mahybe you were a member of the third-party race in an ethnic-cleansing oriented Storyline and have a choice to either side with say the Avians or the Felines. 


Or how about like...Undying? You're exploring an area and the object is to explore said area to find out just what happened. Like in Adventure games, but with combat and action sequences. Maybe something like humans were all changed into Furs and it's supposedly linked to this. 



Or what about a Survival Adventure game? You have different skills depending on which species you make your player character. You know, like for example, something like a Deer or Horse can survive off grass and vegetables and not have to hunt, Something like a canine would HAVE to hunt and fish for food, a Raccoon could do either, a Bat could see in the dark, a frog or Dolphin can swim faster. You know, like Robinson's Requiem except not as masochistic.


----------



## Animefur (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with the mech  idea, and have themed mechs. 
If you are a Panther race, have awesome panther fleet of craft,  If you are Squids, have squids. The variances can be like the often overlooked Cyberbots Game from Capcom. 

Imagine a bat race that has either a swarm or a giant  fruit bat with laser tongue, etc. Now imagine they have an overdrive to  become a anthro  Dracula mech with cape/fire attacks. 

Yes,  I agree, would be nice.


----------



## Spitzen (Mar 27, 2008)

Vonoluga said:
			
		

> If the day ever comes where the furry fandom and genetics transforming are big topics of discussion, I want there to be a game where science has advanced to the point where the average man can change his genetic makeup to that of whatever he pleases. The storyline is basically an epic controversy fest after a "right to genetic freedom" thing is passed and a few crazy incidents related to that occur. While transformation debates and restriction laws are going on, you, just your average cop, are transferred to an alternative police force specifically formed to take care of transformation-related crimes and obscenities. Gameplay consists of going on missions to stop people who alter their bodies to look like other real people (and then commit crimes as "them"), searching for gone-rogue scientists who willingly perform procedures that let these things happen, and even participating in the debates on live television! Throughout your crimestoppings and investigations, along with a bit of transforming _yourself_ to get into limited-access furry societies, you discover that there are anthro dragons creating a master plan to take over the world by terrorizing the cities with their fire and melting the ice in the north and south poles to create epic floods! In the climax of the game, the military attempts to shoot down the dragons but their scales protect them against all gunfire, so in a last desperate attempt to save the world, the government allows you to turn yourself into the most fantastic giant flying beast imaginable, equipped with thousands of human gene grenades to return the dragons to their original much less harmful forms. And then in the end all of the criminals are punished by being turned into anthro ants, trapped in a room with spiders.
> 
> Wait a second, that wasn't a genre. But by my detailed game summary you can tell I'd be interested in seeing something that isn't just pasting anthro onto human concepts but is actually a game that's kind of _about_ anthro concepts. But of course such a game wouldn't be funded or supported until said concepts make a meaningful impact on society.



WOW!! This is a sound and brilliant storyline! I like this 'spiraling out of control' scenario.  

Though I personally am not a big fan of transformations, but your thoughts are very welcome! 8)


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 28, 2008)

Anything where scalies for a change:

1: look cool / dont sound like they bit their tounges
2: are playable
3: are NOT GUNFOODERS / "EVIL" / enemy only

and thatÂ´s NOT a TES game (after Oblivion i really lost faith)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 28, 2008)

^And aren't enemy-only and are only slightly more intelligent than the average wolf thinking only "Kill the player. Kill the player."


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 30, 2008)

^ Oh and a game thatÂ´s NOT some kinda of MMO unless it has a REAL TIME fight system... honestly i dont see the fun in "click enemy and watch" fights


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 30, 2008)

Daniel Kay said:
			
		

> ^ Oh and a game thatÂ´s NOT some kinda of MMO unless it has a REAL TIME fight system... honestly i dont see the fun in "click enemy and watch" fights


Latency. That's the problem.

Everquest headed the charge with the Auto-Fight and made it popular. Most games that try a Real-Time system (Well one that doesn't need your constant attention) fail hard due to non-responsive actions/commands.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Mar 30, 2008)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Daniel Kay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea but to me that auto fight system is ust boring... itÂ´s just no fun to click on and enemy and watch as they play push fight... you know like "stop pushing me *push*" "no YOU stop pushing me *push*" "NO YOU STOP PUSHING ME *push*"

You get the idea...


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Mar 30, 2008)

Dusty said:
			
		

> Tactical multiplayer FPS like CoD4


man a furry FPs would be fucking sweet, but it would have to have a good storyline


----------



## chrysolithos (Mar 30, 2008)

Albedo the rpg, tactical, fps game. If only I knew anything about game design. Steve's an old friend of mine, I'm sure he'd go along for the ride.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 30, 2008)

Animefur said:
			
		

> I agree with the mech  idea, and have themed mechs.
> If you are a Panther race, have awesome panther fleet of craft,  If you are Squids, have squids. The variances can be like the often overlooked Cyberbots Game from Capcom.
> 
> Imagine a bat race that has either a swarm or a giant  fruit bat with laser tongue, etc. Now imagine they have an overdrive to  become a anthro  Dracula mech with cape/fire attacks.
> ...


I think the only way that last one could be fit in is if Konami was the one doing it. D:


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 2, 2008)

While it'd be a tad cliche, a MGS-esque, "escape from the lab" could be nteresting if done well.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Apr 13, 2008)

i want somthin like an area 51 escape who is a furry and fights gov. agents or somthin


----------



## Jack (Apr 13, 2008)

they need to make a game like grand theft auto. but with really good character customizing options to where you can make almost anything just like second life now that would be cool!


----------



## TehSean (Apr 13, 2008)

Dusty said:
			
		

> Tactical multiplayer FPS like CoD4



CoD4 is an arcade shooter. (Grenades and claymores can't puncture the magical material that office partitions are made up of yet rifles can. ??????)
America's Army is a tactical FPS.
Rainbow Six before it was consolized is a tactical FPS.
Whaaat.

Anyway. To stay on topic. )

Furry genres. Hmm. I suppose the introduction of characters with bestial powers would be pretty cool. Fire Emblem kinda did it with the characters that can transform into animals.

I dunno what makes a furry game furry other than the presence of anthropomorphic animals.

Liiiike. The only thing that make Okami a furry game was that it starred a fox-like entity. The only thing that made Twilight Princess more furry-like was the presence of Wolf Link.

So, let's look at those to see what would make a game more 'furry'. The elements in Wolf Link. He could track by scent, making it difficult to see while using the scent ability because all he could see was the scent trail. He had different attacks and had greater agility, but only in certain areas.

Transformational and bestial themes seem to define the game and I really like those kinds of things. In Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines, you had to balance your hunger or you'd become a berserker, which would make you stronger in all areas, but a danger to everyone and yourself and often violate your secrecy.. So themes where you have to balance your 'controlled life' and your 'animal life' would be pretty interesting and furry-ize a game.

But that's just the serious side!

The silly side is much the same and could exist by copying the gags and jokes seen in all sorts of cartoon animation into gameplay elements. A great example of this is GEX, or BANJO-KAZOOIE. Remember! These games are only furry because of their CHARACTERS, not because of their gameplay elements!!

There's the sexual side, too. But again, it's only furry because of the characters.

Soooooo.. There's my contribution. There aren't really any furry games unless the person who made the game was a furry. '____'; Or unless someone defines it as something else.


----------

